# East side of Lake Berryessa?



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thinking of riding from WInters, west on 128 to Knoxville Road, then N to the east side road of Berryessa. Has anyone ridden the East Side Road? How far south can you go? What is the road surface like? 

I think I have 45 miles appx from Lake Solano Park to the end of East Side Road, but I have no idea what that road is like.

I've ridden Knoxville and Davis double many times, so I'm familiar with 128/Pleasant's Valley/Knoxville Road......just not the East Side Road.

Anyone?


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Is there a road named East Side Road? I've never heard of it. I think you have to come south through Esparto, etc., like the Davis Double. I don't think there is anything but private dirt roads otherwise.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Maps show an East Side Road which intersects with Knoxville Road on the north tip of the lake. I've ridden Knoxille Road all the way through so I know I can do that....

A look at Google Earth last night showed what looked like a paved road on the East Side, with a few parking areas and possibly park service areas. 

You can see Knoxville road on the left side as it runs N/S. At the very top is an intersection with East Side Road.

I could just be dreaming, maybe the road is dirt....


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I would consider this hearsay, myself:

My dad and I discussed this last year. He says they and two friends took their car all around the lake and the roads were presumably paved because it is a nice 2wd car and he is not into off roading.

However, my maps do not show any roads, one possible shows a dirt road, but theya re not real good with the roads less travelled

maybe the folks here could fill you in

http://www.lakeberryessanews.com/

the itty bitty map here offers some hope

http://www.usbr.gov/mp/berryessa/facts.html

Let us know, I am interested in doing it, either road bike or dirt if at all possible


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

That would be a cool ride. You might email the Davis Bike club list at "[email protected]".

Would you post the results?


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

"Would you post the results?"

sure. I'm looking at making this a double-century training route originating from Davis or Winters.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I just called Lake Berryessa Visitor Services Plan Bureau of Reclamation.

East Side Road is unpaved and private, maintained for ranchers.


----------

